# Trying out salmon



## jake0531 (Mar 9, 2019)

hello everyone, been a while since I’ve been on here. 
Saw salmon was on sale for 5.99/lb and decided to try it. My wife loves salmon, I’ve never had it. 
Doing Malcom reeds molasses glazed salmon recipe along with some asparagus. Have it going now so now, it smells delicious. I’ll post final pictures and results


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 9, 2019)

Here is the final pictures. I grabbed the salmon in the wrong spot and tore the ends so it’s not pretty but smells delicious


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 9, 2019)

Overall it was okay. This is first time I’ve ever had salmon. It had too much of a fish taste to it for me. I love cod and bass and catfish and snapper, but this was just too much for my liking. The flavoring from the molasses glaze was delicious and so was the seasoning on top of that, but the flavor of the salmon itself I didn’t care for. My wife however enjoyed it, but she loves salmon anyway.


----------



## Braz (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks good. Salmon is a favorite, when it is priced right.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 9, 2019)

Pretty good price on your fish.  I haven't seen Salmon under $9.00 a pound around here.

Sounds to me like;  If you pleased your wife with the cooking, you did OK, being as she would know if it was good or not.


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 9, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> Pretty good price on your fish.  I haven't seen Salmon under $9.00 a pound around here.
> 
> Sounds to me like;  If you pleased your wife with the cooking, you did OK, being as she would know if it was good or not.


It’s on sale right now for lent. Usually we pay 9.99/lb on it, that’s why we tried this recipe out tonight. She enjoyed it and wants it again. I’ll make me a nice steak or something instead haha


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 9, 2019)

Sounds like a "win - win" to me.  Enjoy your steak.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 9, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Sockeye salmon cured in salt, pepper and sugar, smoked and skinned then added into a pint of cream cheese, a dash of Worcestershire  sauce, squeeze of lemon, fresh dill and white pepper. Mix with a hand mixer/blender and let sit in the fridge a couple hours to over night to let the flavors marry. Serve on crackers or rye bread.
> 
> Salmon dip that will change your life!



That sounds like a "gotta try" to me Holly.  Are you cold smoking after your cure?  Using any cure salt?


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks a bunch Holly I'll give your dip a try soon.  Your "making lox" method is very similar to my own, but I've never thought of the dip part.

I appreciate your recipe.


----------



## gary s (Mar 10, 2019)

We love Salmon pretty much any fish, we had grilled Flounder last night But really love that Grilled Salmon

Gary


----------



## MNholla (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks Holly,

I have about 5# of salmon in the freezer that we found on special this winter. Can't wait to try this!


----------

